# TNT-Greens,bacon and bread salad



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2008)

I love this with a bowl of soup and extra bread to get the last of the dressing...
The dressing is thick almost like mayo...
you need to mix 2-Tab. Dijon 
2-Tab.red wine vinegar
salt
1/2-c. peanut oil
Put mustard in a small bowl and whisk in the vinegar and salt to taste..Slowly add the oil til lightly blended...Set aside
In a large shallow bowl add  about 5-6 cups of your favorite salad greens, I like butter lettuce,chicory,escarole,and curly endive..
Then take some slab bacon I use pancetta about 4 oz. and cubed, fry this don't get rid of the oil that comes from cooking the bacon ..Get the cubes of bacon starting to give of fat, add 2 large slices of country style bread that has been cubed  to the pan continue cooking, stirring from time to time til bread and bacon are brown and crisp..Pour this over the greens along with about 4 cloves of thinly sliced garlic...Toss and serve with extra bread...
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes...one of the best...warm dijon bacon vinaigrette!


----------



## Constance (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds great! Does it have to be peanut oil?


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 15, 2008)

That sounds so yummy - thanks so much for sharing !! Love these kinds of salads. 

Is the sodium high like bacon in Pancetta?  Have never used it


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2008)

Constance said:


> Sounds great! Does it have to be peanut oil?


Connie, I used it because I had some and wanted the mustard and bacon flavors undiluted with evoo..But I feel it's a matter of what tastes good to us and what we have on hand..I can't see running out for an oil we might not use again..So I'd say use what you like and have at hand..

kades


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG, that sounds great! Thank you!


----------



## QSis (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh YEAH!!!  

I'm going to put some thinly sliced onion in there!

Thanks, kadesma!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> That sounds so yummy - thanks so much for sharing !! Love these kinds of salads.
> 
> Is the sodium high like bacon in Pancetta?  Have never used it


I do to Barb, salads are a favorite around here.
To be honest, I'm not sure about the sodium Barb...I'll see what I can find out..I do know though that it doesn't taste salty like  American bacon.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> OMG, that sounds great! Thank you!


Welcome 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh YEAH!!!
> 
> I'm going to put some thinly sliced onion in there!
> 
> ...


You're welcome..onion, hummm, great idea..Thank YOU 
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 16, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I love this with a bowl of soup and extra bread to get the last of the dressing...
> The dressing is thick almost like mayo...
> you need to mix 2-Tab. Dijon
> 2-Tab.red wine vinegar
> ...



this is one of my favorite things to eat in the world!  Have you traveled in France?  This is the ubiquitous bistro salad.  It is SO good!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> this is one of my favorite things to eat in the world!  Have you traveled in France?  This is the ubiquitous bistro salad.  It is SO good!


No I've never left the USA, and now regret not doing so..So I live on the edge and try things with foods that I hear and see and smell...
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 16, 2008)

kadesma said:


> So I live on the edge and try things with foods that I *hear *and see and smell...
> kadesma




(insert Emeril voice) I don't know where you get your food but where I get my food it don't talk  - sorry cj, the devil is in me 

This sounds awesome!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> (insert Emeril voice) I don't know where you get your food but where I get my food it don't talk  - sorry cj, the devil is in me
> 
> This sounds awesome!!!!!!


you got me and I should have known, 
kades


----------



## Billdolfski (Jan 19, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I love this with a bowl of soup and extra bread to get the last of the dressing...
> The dressing is thick almost like mayo...
> you need to mix 2-Tab. Dijon
> 2-Tab.red wine vinegar
> ...



That sounds absolutely wonderful.  I'd prolly have to go with the smokey flavor of bacon though, pancetta is fine... but I just don't like it as much as bacon.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks kades! got this cut and pasted..

I do not plant lettuces, but I plan on trying this with spinach.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 20, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> thanks kades! got this cut and pasted..
> 
> I do not plant lettuces, but I plan on trying this with spinach.


Hi Beth,
I hope you enjoy the recipe, we love it..Spinach sounds great..that's one great thing with a salad you can use about anything you want and have a wonderful thing.
kades


----------

